# Northeast Ohio meeting July 19th



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey all! It is time for our July meeting/cookout. It will be held at our house, which is about 30 minutes east of Cleveland. ALL ARE WELCOME! We would like to have a lot of people again this year. Last year, we had a group come down from Michigan, a few New Yorkers, and some from the Cleveland ans Columbus areas. Maybe this year we can get more to come, some of you from PA and WV and anyone else that would like to come. I will get more details later about food and directions. But please post if you can come or even if that weekend is not good for you so I can get an idea of how much food is needed. The date is pretty much set but maybe it ld change a little. Hope to see you there. 

Stacey and Tony


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I am going to really try to attend this one. 
I can bring some great canned goodies from the garden. I will keep watch as to when it is going to be.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

We are pretty set on July 19th. It will probably start around 12 noon and go however late people want to stay. I do work at a hotel/lodge that is in the state park right across the street. If anyone does not want to drive all the way back home that night, I can look at availability for that night. The is usually a 2 night minimum but I will check if needed. I might be able to get that minimum released. See you then.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

So, the meeting is about 3 weeks away. Who's gonna be here?


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Just in case anyone is interested, I have been caring for 2 kittens that were born under my shed. I do not wish to keep them. I am trying to find homes for them so that they don't ending up roaming the neighborhood without being fixed or cared for. They are about 6 weeks old. There are a few more that I have not caught yet. Here are the two that I have caught.

















Let me know if you are interested.

Oh Yeah! We are looking for a male leuc. Both of our males from our trio escaped when a pothos vine pushed the lid up a 1/2" on the tank. It was very heartbreaking and our female is lonely now. Also, we are still looking for a home for our 4 green Trivs and possibly their 29 gallon tank as well. I do recommend with them though that you have a 40 gallon tank at least for the 4 of them. They need lots of space and we don't have it. I should have a few super blues froglets, an intermedius froglet, and maybe some leuc and cobalt froglets as well. We are still trying to decide but we may be willing to sell our 1.1 very proven imitator pair also. There are 3 froglets in their tank right now, not ready to be sold though. We have a bunh of bean beetle cultures to sell.trade as well. Hopefully, we can get everything rearranged and set up by the meeting. Have to make room for a few new tanks in the frog room.


Anyone who is planning to attend, please email [email protected] for our address and directions if needed. We are planning on have some burgers and hot dogs and maybe tacos and quesadillas. You can bring drinks or snacks or desserts if you would like. We will have cornhole set up and you can fish in the lake if you want to. Hope to see lots of old and new faces this year.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I think I have 4 red galacts, 8 sexable azureus(2 adult males)and 7 subadults, 2 solarte juvis and one proven male, 4 Cayo de Agua, group of Narrow Band aurotaenia, proven pair of almirante, mossy frogs and 10 mints if anyone`s interested.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

So, a lot of last minute things are popping up and quite a few poeple can't make it. If you are for sure coming, please let me know. We will be here all day, so anytime is good for us. Just not sure on the amount of other people that will be here. Anyone is still welcome to come.


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

I will be there but without my niece and nephew. I picked them up from their grandma's house earlier this week.

Anyone else driving up from Columbus?


----------



## frogphysicist (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi I am from Michigan and I know this might be a bit late. I want to ask Aaron how much he wanted for the Mints and the Red glacts. I might just make the Trip if he is bringing both and I can get at least 2 of each


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

frogphysicist said:


> Hi I am from Michigan and I know this might be a bit late. I want to ask Aaron how much he wanted for the Mints and the Red glacts. I might just make the Trip if he is bringing both and I can get at least 2 of each


Aaron is not on the board much any more. Best to probably send him an email - [email protected]


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

We have tried to reach him through email but he has not responded to them yet.


----------

